# Do you take L-tyrosine in the morning, or at night?



## dashaun95 (Nov 1, 2011)

Im taking DMAE twice in the morning and afternoon, and L-Theanine at night, and I dont know where to fit L-Tyrosine in because it makes me sleepy.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

well if it makes you sleepy i'd take it at night, but really i'd ask a professional


----------

